# exhaust for 97 528i



## umarov (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm about ready to do my exhaust. Looked at Magnaflow, was going to do the hig-flow cat converter (Magnaflow #94305) straight to a Magnaflow muffler (#14833). Any recommendations/comments on this setup?

http://new.caitaf.com/ssu/sagitta.JPG

1997 528iA Jet black
-BMW Nav installed at dealer (goose neck)
-Angel Eyes
-Celis rears & clear sides
-M5 Kidney Grills
-Axxis Deluxe Brake Pads w/ Brembo rotors
-Front Plate Delete
-20% Smoked tint
-MAS Italy Sagitta 19x8 & 19x9.5 w/ Nitto 555
-M5 trunk lip spoiler
-CAI
-Carbon Fiber BMW emblems & wheel caps
-BMW Front lip spoiler
-RaceMesh grille

Next mods:
exhaust (magnaflow), suspension, rear window spoiler, M5 mirrors, M5 rear sway bar. Hopefully I'll stop after that, but I doubt it.

Audio: 
speakers: Focal Polyglass (front), Focal (rear) running off a Audiobahn A6004T (4-channel amp). JL Audio 12W6v2 w/ Directed 750D amp, Panasonic cd reciever,


----------

